# How many different beverages do you drink a day?



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2015)

Me - usually 5

water
coffee
juice
pepsi
iced tea


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 15, 2015)

Coffee (1 or 2 cups)
Water (I usually have a glass with me)
Milk (on occasion, maybe 2-3 times/week)
Wine (usually a glass with dinner)
Orange juice (a glass with breakfast)


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 15, 2015)

Coffee (decaf, black, many cups in cold weather)
Diet Coke
Water, if I'm outside working


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2015)

Similar to Nancy, except that I have just one cup of decaf in the morning, and I always have one glass of red wine late in the afternoon.

This morning we went out for brunch, and I got a Mimosa, but that's very rare.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

coffee (2 cups in morning)
water
juice (rarely a full glass, always unsweetened)
plain seltzer or seltzer with lemon juice
lately an extra dry ginger ale (90 calories), no other sodas at all
sometimes a beer with dinner


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

Tea and more tea
Water 
Coffee, occasionally, used to be everday, found it doesn't like me very much, so, just maybe a once or twice a week.
ginger ale. no sugar.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 15, 2015)

Water
Tea
Coffee

Club soda, with a splash of lime juice- a couple times a week.


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2015)

A glass of orange juice at breakfast.. (6 ozs)
A large mug of perk coffee in the morning with breakfast.. (24 ozs)
Water all day long.. About 80 or more ounces daily..
A pot of tea at supper time.. (10 ozs)

Sometimes a diet pop in the afternoon..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

First thing in the morning tea with soy milk
Skinny cappuccino with almond milk from Nespresso machine
Various teas - Earl Grey, Nettle & Fennel, Green
Lots of water
Schweppes Elderflower tonic
Flavoured water
Evening - camomile

When I'm not dieting or have earned a treat - beer, wine, G & T

I get a lot of exercise going back and forth to the bathroom.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2015)

Coffee, 2 or 3 times a day
Water as necessary - sometimes with a dash of lime
Occasionally hot chocolate
I usually restrict beer, wine, whisky etc.. to weekends or special occasions.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

I drink verrry weak tea all day long...if I'm at home 

Around a litre  of plain mineral water flavoured with a tiny amount of Blackberry juice when I'm at work 

The very odd hot chocolate if I'm at Cafe nero, or Costa..or similar..

I'm the same as April, I like coffee but it hates me with a vengeance...so I found a little turkish cafe around the corner from work and they make it super weak as per my instructions with lots of skim milk and so I have one every morning before I start work 

I am strictly tee-total I never drink alcohol , so when I go to the pub I just drink a soft drink..the aforesaid blackcurrant cordial or verrrry occasionally a diet coke..(I like it but it hates me even more than coffee)


----------



## littleowl (Mar 16, 2015)

Black coffee or water.. I do not drink alcohol or smoke. I drink diet coke with ice and lemon when i am out.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 16, 2015)

Forgot to say Black coffee without sugar.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 16, 2015)

Water
Tea
Juice
On weekends maybe a beer


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 16, 2015)

Two big mugs of coffee (half and half)
Water, juice and tea


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 16, 2015)

Im in Florida so.....
 water....about 1/2 gallon a day
 coffee....1 if im lucky
 juice......3 a day
 iced tea...in the summer about 5 day


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

Tea, Coffee, Orange Juice with Club Soda, Water throughout the day, Maybe a small glass of milk at night, Beer if going out for dinner at pub


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2015)

Water, coffee, milk, Pepsi, vodka, club soda. (Amounts and frequency varies from day to day.)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2015)

Interesting to read that some people drink a lot of water, but I suppose if you live in a hot / dry part of the country, then you need it.  In the past, some companies played on the myth that everyone needed 2 litres of water over and above your normal dietry intake to sell mineral water, water filters etc..
This was quoted totally out of context from research showing that although on average people needed around 2 litres of water a day,  around 60% of this came from normal daily diet.  In addition, the shortfall didn't have to be made up with pure water - most drinks would do the trick.  Still, never let the truth interfere with advertising!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't buy bottled water, our tap water is fine.


----------



## avrp (Mar 16, 2015)

2 Coffee in a.m.
OJ a few times a week
water and more water (it IS good for you)
Diet coke
Occasionally a glass of milk


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't buy bottled water, use a Britta filter to take out chlorine taste in our tap water, use that for hot drinks and cooking too.
When I'm out and need water, might buy, or carry a water bottle. 
I used to have a reverse osmosis filter, but it got lost in one of my moves.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to buy a filter, but, I don't even like using the filter on this faucet, I don't know, I might go back to it, I'm getting sick of lugging the bottles home, but, I do like the convenience of the bottles.  I like to partly freeze them for my travels when I have to take the bus, this way they defrost gradually in this hot florida sun and they are a good size.  I do have travel bottles, but, the size of them don't alway fit in my purse as conveniently.  Guess, I'll have to work around this.  The filter is less expensive.  I don't know, I really just don't like my water in this area.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Our tap water is delicious!  But when I'm out traveling for more than a day trip I need to buy some.  

I drink a lot of water when I work out.  I get dehydrated quickly.  During my 1 hour 15 minute workouts at the gym I drink nearly a litre. 

I've been to places where you can't drink the tap water so you have no option but to buy bottles - Uganda, Thailand.


----------



## drifter (Mar 16, 2015)

I have two cups of coffee with sweeter and half and half in the mornings. Throughout the remainder of the day I sip on hot tea, even though it cools off or gets cold. I occasionally  drink a half glass of water and drink water when I'm taking my medicine. If I have coffee with lunch or dinner, I take it black. It is a rarity when I take an alcoholic beverage. So I'm a three drink man; Water, Coffee, tea.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 16, 2015)

oh wait I forgot the milk,gotta have milk with my Oreos.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 16, 2015)

Unfluoridated water

 and a beverage called Waller water which I make by quickly adding 3 oz of milk of magnesia to a newly opened 1 liter bottle of club soda. I then quickly cap the bottle and vigorously shake it. I won't bother to bore you with the supposed health benefits of this concoction.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> oh wait I forgot the milk,gotta have milk with my Oreos.



Well, of course.  That's the only thing to wash them down with or dip them in!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, of course.  That's the only thing to wash them down with or dip them in!



You two knock it off with the oreos and and dunking them in milk.  Do you know how hypnotic that is and I've got a long way to go.    I think I better make this my last visit to these type of threads.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 16, 2015)

Coffee with cookies/baked goods....but....baked goods*=*no weight loss.


----------



## Linda (Mar 16, 2015)

Coffee with cream, bottled water (our well has salt water), light beer and occasionally herb tea and wine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You two knock it off with the oreos and and dunking them in milk.  Do you know how hypnotic that is and I've got a long way to go.    I think I better make this my last visit to these type of threads.



Sorry. Now I'm wanting Oreos.  Have a funny Oreo story to share when I'm out of bed and not on my tablet.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 17, 2015)

I mainly drink herbal teas but only weak and maybe two a day ,caffeine makes me feel ill, No Alcohol, I drink mainly water or soda water with a dash of lemon cordial.( sugar free)  or fresh lemon squeezed into the water or soda water 
In the winter, after tea I have what I call a water milo made with only one teaspoon of milo,  3/4 cup of water and a dash of milk


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

April, when we were leaving Florida after a holiday in 2002 or 03 I had done a lot of shopping.  I had discovered that Oreos had been 'enhanced'. Chocolate covered and all different kinds.  Only plain ones were made in the UK and not very good ones either although same brand. 

At the time baggage weight was still 70 lbs each and two bags each.  When checking in for our flight found that my larger suitcase weighed 69.* lbs. The guy checking us in jokingly asked what I had in there.  My husband piped up 'OREO COOKIES'.  The guy laughed and said don't you have them where you live?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

First thing I do in the morning is drink a glass of water. Then comes the Orange juice, coffee and sometimes Pepsi. During the day mostly water and a second cup of coffee and Snapple ice tea.


----------



## Lon (Mar 17, 2015)

Water,coffee,V8, white & red wine


----------



## AprilT (Mar 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> April, when we were leaving Florida after a holiday in 2002 or 03 I had done a lot of shopping.  I had discovered that Oreos had been 'enhanced'. Chocolate covered and all different kinds.  Only plain ones were made in the UK and not very good ones either although same brand.
> 
> At the time baggage weight was still 70 lbs each and two bags each.  When checking in for our flight found that my larger suitcase weighed 69.* lbs. The guy checking us in jokingly asked what I had in there.  My husband piped up 'OREO COOKIES'.  The guy laughed and said don't you have them where you live?




OMG!  That is too funny.  Now I know what to have on hand in the pantry, if you ever come for a visit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

AprilT said:


> OMG!  That is too funny.  Now I know what to have on hand in the pantry, if you ever come for a visit.



Yeah!!  Oreos.  I can't even remember the last time I had some.  They make the plain ones here - same Oreo brand - but the cookie isn't as good, less chocolatey and crunchy I guess, and the cream isn't nearly as good.


----------



## John C (Mar 18, 2015)

Water
Orange Juice
Coffee
Cranberry Juice
Sparkling Grape Juice, from a wine glass because medications don't allow me to drink alcoholic beverages


----------



## Temperance (Mar 19, 2015)

Coffee in the morning.
Water during the day, sometimes maybe an ice tea.
Evening...................cocktail time


----------



## Falcon (Mar 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You two knock it off with the oreos and and dunking them in milk.  Do you know how hypnotic that is and I've got a long way to go.    I think I better make this my last visit to these type of threads.



  WAIT April !  Before you go, I just want to tell you how much I like your new avatar picture.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2015)

coffee, water, sometimes red wine


----------



## AprilT (Mar 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> WAIT April !  Before you go, I just want to tell you how much I like your new avatar picture.



Thank you Falcon, but, note the date on that reply.  

And I forgot I wasn't supposed to return, now I want an oreo, well maybe no an oreo, more like a bag of oreos.  :excited: I have a cheat day coming up, I don't know, don't you people tempt me, or am I doing it all by my loneself.


----------

